# Contest Thread - Post Them



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Strymon Pedal Contest

Same on I won here last summer.
I saw it on their blog--just go there & enter--if you don't mind giving them a name & email address.

I reviewed mine and I like the pedal.

As tempting as it would be to enter & win another one so I could trade it or sell it, I'll sit this one out.
Since they're made in the US there's no duty, and they ship USPS--so minimal brokerage fee, and then GST on US $299--a pretty cheap pedal if you win it.

Just thought I'd share it.
Strymon giveaway link to their blog.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Entered... and GC gets a backlink because this IS where I first heard of Strymon.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Entered... and GC gets a backlink because this IS where I first heard of Strymon.


Same here!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up - entered!

(Although I wish it was an El Cap)

Lava Cable also has a giveaway this month - you just have to 'Like' them on Facebook


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Done! Thanks for posting the heads up. Double thanks if I win!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I suggested a sticky thread for contests after seeing Zontars post, and we have one! If any of you guys a are signed up for newsletters etc where you get word of guitar gear related contests open to Canadians, post em! They are tough to find, and cool when they popup so let's increase our odds!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

MyRareGuitars (in Mississauga) has a ton of contests that are open to Canadians. I don't know if any are active right now, but it looks like the "Vintage Guitar Picture" contest _might_ still be (to win and Airline guitar of your choice). Check the page for frequent updates though, and I will update here if I hear anything in their Newsletter.

Contests | MyRareGuitars.com

Thanks


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a contest open to Canadians also

Reso Hangout - resonator guitar forum, lessons, videos, jukebox, and more - Reso Hangout


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I entered!

Thanks for the links


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Peter said:


> Thanks for the heads up - entered!
> 
> (Although I wish it was an El Cap)


If it was an El Cap, I would have enetered.
It would be fun to see what the two could do together.



torndownunit said:


> Hey guys, I suggested a sticky thread for contests after seeing Zontars post, and we have one!


Great idea, I'll post others I see as well.



torndownunit said:


> MyRareGuitars (in Mississauga) has a ton of contests that are open to Canadians. I don't know if any are active right now, but it looks like the "Vintage Guitar Picture" contest _might_ still be (to win and Airline guitar of your choice).


I have a picture on that one, but they haven't picked a winner for quite on while on that one.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

New contest

Here's a solo contest going on at fret12.com :Fret 12 | THE FRET12 FUEL TANK Contest

PRIZES:
* T-Rex Fuel Tank
* Fret12 Shirt Of Your Choice
* Mark Tremonti Signed Picture
* Strings Played By Mark Tremonti

RULES:

All participants must be signed up to the FRET12 forum and have their contest entry submitted by March 1st, 2011

All people who submit entries to the forum after March 1st, 2011 will not be considered for the contest (but you still will be an official FRET12 forum member!)

There will only be ONE winner selected.

This contest is open to anyone in the world!

We will announce and message the winner of the FRET12 Fuel Tank Contest on Monday March, 7th 2011


WHAT THEY WANT:

We are not judging who is the fastest, who does the most sweeping, or finger tapping. We want good note selection, originality, and tone. There is NO REPEAT NO double tracking and NO editing of any kind allowed, the solo should be one take.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks! We are off to a good start.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Another Alter Bridge contest here: Eddie Trunk | Contests
Legal for Canadian residents


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Another Alter Bridge contest here: Eddie Trunk | Contests
> Legal for Canadian residents


Thanks! I know nothing about the band but I entered lol.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Reverend has a giveaway going on for a Sensei guitar. You sign up for their email list.

Reverend Giveaway

Open to Canadians, but we are responsible for duty/taxes. As far as I know they will ship USPS though which helps with that.









*
This one is only open to February 7th!*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a good one from Ernie Ball. Once again, only open to US citizens. Will post it up here for our American visitors. Too bad for us, would be a real cool one to win.

Coachella, CA (January 25, 2011) -- Ernie Ball today announced Ernie Ball Presents Experience Clapton and the Ernie Ball Eric Clapton Golden Pick, giving Ernie Ball customers nationwide a rare opportunity to meet Eric Clapton in London or win one of thousands of exciting prizes instantly. Fifteen grand prize winners will get unparalleled access to Eric Clapton’s private rehearsal, an exclusive meet and greet and a ticket to see Clapton live at the Royal Albert Hall in London. The London show is the climax of Clapton’s UK tour in support of his 19th studio album, Clapton.

Each and every pack of Ernie Ball electric and acoustic guitar strings purchased at Guitar Center between February 1st and April 30th will give a guitarist the chance to win one of the 15 grand prizes to Experience Clapton in London, simply by visiting ernieball.com/ericclapton and entering the unique code provided inside the package. Select packs will also include one of 5 color-coded, instant-winning Eric Clapton guitar picks. Each pick is redeemable for one of thousands of exclusive prizes including free Music Man guitars, VIP trips to the 2012 winter NAMM show and Guitar Center gift cards, depending on the pick’s color.

“Eric Clapton has been playing Ernie Ball strings for nearly 50 years,” said Brian Ball of Ernie Ball. “He is a true guitar legend and a close friend of the Ernie Ball family. We’re thrilled that Ernie Ball and Eric are able to provide our loyal customers with an unparalleled opportunity to experience one of the world’s great guitarists, Eric Clapton, like never before.”

15 Experience ClaptonGrand Prize Packages Include:
· Round-Trip Flight & Hotel Accommodations To London, England.
· Once in A Lifetime Access to Attend Eric's Private Rehearsal.
· Meet & Greet with Eric Clapton at the Royal Albert Hall.
· A Ticket to Clapton’s Royal Albert Hall Concert.

Eric Clapton Picks and Prizes Include:
· Golden Pick– Round-Trip Airfare to Anaheim, CA for the 2012 Winter NAMM Show (10 winners).
· Silver Pick – Custom Ernie Ball Music Man Guitar of your choice (10 winners).
· Red Pick– $100 Guitar Center Gift Cards (150 winners).
· Black Pick– Limited Edition Eric Clapton Lithograph (150 winners).
· White Pick – Free Pack of Ernie Ball Guitar Strings (1,500 winners).

This offer is available exclusively at one of 215 Guitar Center locations in the United States. Experience Clapton codes can be submitted online at ernieball.com/ericclapton. Fifteen winners will be selected at random following the promotional period of February 1st to April 30th, 2011.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey GC, not trying to be rude but wasn't the whole point of this thread to post contests open to Canadians?  . The idea was to start it because of the lack of contests open to us. I can post a million contests in here we aren't eligible for lol. Which is 90% of them.

Anyway, I saw this one in another thread, and am posting it here:



> Win Annihilator Flying V
> 
> The Guitar
> YouTube - Epiphone Jeff Waters Annihilation-V
> ...


I don't have access to Facebook where I am right now, but if anyone wants to post the link to their Facebook page feel free.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Reverend has a giveaway going on for a Sensei guitar. You sign up for their email list.
> 
> Reverend Giveaway
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm already on the mailing list--I could use that one for slide.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's a contest for bass players. In celebration of Marcus Miller's latest album A Night In Monte-Carlo, Concord Music Group is arranging for one lucky fan to win a bass lesson with Marcus Miller!

1 Grand Prize Winner Will Win: a Bass Lesson via Skype with Marcus Miller! 

Marcus Miller Contest


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Long & McQuade has an online survey to win a $500 gift card.

I wouldn't mind one of those.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Zontar! I think L&M has one other contest going right now as well.

Edit: can anyone find the gift card contest area on their site? I can't seem to find it...

I see info on their $10,000 Jingle contest, but no gift card one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you go to their home page there are links to articles that cycle through on that page--the contest is one of those articles--they also appear in smaller form below that--so look out for it--and click on the link.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Strymon has another pedal giveaway--this time their Lex Rotary--a Leslie Speaker type pedal.
Lex Rotary
You do need to be on Facebook to win it though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ugly Dog giving away 100 custom picks http://www.uglydog.ca/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

L&M is has this one for Toronto area people-
Win The Ultimate Jeff Beck Experience!
Sounds cool, almost wish I was in the Toronto area--if I was I'd enter-
* a pair of tickets to see Jeff Beck at Casino Rama on April 21, 2011
* a meet 'n' greet with Jeff Beck
* a copy of his new DVD/Blu-Ray, Rock 'n' Roll Party Honoring Les Paul

But I will share this, because I know there are Jeff Beck fans here.

(And I'll have to see if I can win those picks for uglydog.ca.)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While not really a contest, if there's somewhere else this could go, that's okay--but on Apr 5 this app will be free all day-
Guitar Pro
By Arobas Music
Currently it's $4.99.

Not sure how good or useful it is, but if it's free, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

EMG giving away a guitar via FB

http://www.facebook.com/emgpickup


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Long and McQuade having a contest for it's next Radio Jingle! It's up to you song writers! 

http://www.long-mcquade.com/page/jingle_contest_entry?gclid=CKiFt9eYjagCFUxo5QodUTsVdg


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Ugly Dog giving away 100 custom picks http://www.uglydog.ca/


Thanks, joined that one. Although I never got any form of acknowledgement that I entered. They have it setup as manual email entry, which isn't the best method.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I found this site that lists various guitar related giveaways, and they have a Canadian page.

As always with online stuff, I'd be careful what info I give online.
So some contests I don't enter, as they want too much info.

Canadian Guitar giveaways


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Several people in some threads have mentioned wanting to buy and/or check out a Strymon Timeline.
They're giving away the first one they make-
Strymon Timeline giveaway

I've already entered.
(And the rules give the price as $449, for those who were wondering.)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Eastwood giving away 10K in guitars and equipment

http://www.eastwoodguitars.com/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've been entering this one...
http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/Daily/News/PG_Pickup_Party_Calendar.aspx


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i've been entering this one...
> http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/Daily/News/PG_Pickup_Party_Calendar.aspx


They've got a few contests going right now..
Actually, they always have some pretty good contests going.
I was coming here to post this one as I just found it today.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Taylor is giving away a prize package including a Taylor electric guitar and an Orange Amp head and two Styrmon pedals--open to the US & Canada.
Just go there--check out the configurator, which is kind of fun itself.
Then enter the contest.
Official Taylor Guitars Website - Taylor Electric Guitars | Taylor SolidBody Electric Guitar, Taylor T5 Electric Guitar


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

*Maritime Analog Pedal Giveaway*

Free Pedal Giveaway!

We're having our first contest and it's a pedal giveaway. A Firing Line MKII fuzz pedal is up for grabs.
There are 2 ways that you can enter it. 
You can "Like" Maritime Analog on Facebook or subscribe to our email newsletter.
The draw will take place on September 1. 2011.
Maritime Analog Effects Pedals and Components - Home


----------

